
$50k bounty pool for breaking a blockchain - titel
https://battleofnodes.com/?hn=1
======
ksaj
I thought breaking a blockchain would be worth a whole lot more than that.
Especially given how much processing cost would be involved.

------
tokragua
That's a very good way to secure your network. Nice going ! Let the battle
begin.

------
robertsasu91
How much of the code can be altered? Are all attack possible, like social
hacks?

------
MichaelStephen
I am already contracting my hackers, hope you guys are ready. ;)

------
freakster8220
Hope people will not join, keep the prize pool for myself... $$

~~~
radupa1
:))

------
verdverm
Look at all the new accounts made to prop this up artificially

------
jules00
Kyc: check, form filled: check, standing by with my validator!

------
freebeeromg
Limp Bizkit - Break stuff playing in the background

~~~
jules00
Ha ha, nice one! Count me in!

~~~
Lucianmincu
+1

------
raduchis
$50k for breaking stuff! Count me in

------
xphantomx
Wow! This is great count me in

------
alwin05
Alright, game on!

------
randyarl
How to join?

------
radupa1
Cool!

------
andiarenet
woot woot

